# Tritronics remote release



## Harley (Aug 23, 2006)

The sound seems to have gone on all four of my tritronics remote releases, is this a fairly common fault or have I been dim and switched it off??? Can't see any mention in he instructions so I assume i've broken them but thought i'd best ask


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Harley said:


> The sound seems to have gone on all four of my tritronics remote releases, is this a fairly common fault or have I been dim and switched it off??? Can't see any mention in he instructions so I assume i've broken them but thought i'd best ask


I have four of them and the sound has failed on one out of four.


----------



## Wyldfire (Sep 24, 2003)

Just sent 3 of my 4 back to Tritronics for the same issue. Sent them in last Thursday, just got email notification that they are enroute back to me and should be here Monday.


----------



## Harley (Aug 23, 2006)

:roll: Oh well, I guess i'll have to send them back in for repair. Thanks for the replies (any idea what caused them to fail or did it just happen?)


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Harley said:


> :roll: Oh well, I guess i'll have to send them back in for repair. Thanks for the replies (any idea what caused them to fail or did it just happen?)


Normal wear and tear as far as I can tell. It isn't that big a deal to me, I use the silent one at gun stations with a stickman that don't need sound.

Jeff


----------



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

Ive sent several back. One twice for the sound going out. I think they have got quit a few back. Good thing they have great customer service and are pretty quick about getting stuff back to a guy.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

I have lost sound on all but one. Will be sending them back in soon, but I can't afford to be without them/


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Try the Dogtra remotes i have never had a problem with mine...


----------



## Wyldfire (Sep 24, 2003)

> (any idea what caused them to fail or did it just happen?)


Can't tell you what went wrong with our 3, they didn't repair them, sent 3 new G3 receivers instead.


----------



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

I had the sound go out on another one and just as I got my new Gunners up wingers. Love the wingers but my patients are thin with Tri Tronics. I have plenty of problems with their new collars as well. Had to send two collars that were new back in the first week. I think they try to keep sending you new stuff until your warranty is up :twisted: :evil:


----------

